# Saltine Crackers



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Is there anyway to store beyond 6 months or is there a reasonable receipt that is close?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

There really is not a good recipe for saltine crackers that resemble the crackers we buy in the store. There are recipes for crackers though. I have made them, but they were nothing like the store bought variety.

My daughter is highly allergic to gluten and has had friends try to make gluten free crackers for her. They have all learned that saltine crackers in any variety will never resemble store bought variety.

However, if anyone wants to try, google saltine cracker recipes and there are some out there. I will personally be curious how they turn out.

http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/chuck-hughes/homemade-soda-crackers.html

TOTAL TIME:
10 hr 20 min. 
Prep: 30 min.

Inactive Prep: 9 hr 30 min.

Cook: 20 min.

YIELD: 
about 15 large crackers

ingredients
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
2/3 cup warm water
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, plus more as needed
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
Kosher salt
2 tablespoons butter, melted, plus more for greasing bowl

Directions

Try Chuck's homemade soda crackers and you'll never go back to the store-bought ones.

In a small bowl, sprinkle the yeast over the warm water; stir to dissolve and let stand for 5 minutes.
In a large bowl, mix the flour, salt and baking soda. Add the yeast mixture and stir vigorously with a wooden spoon to blend. If the dough is sticky, add sprinkles of flour until a soft dough forms.

Knead the dough until it is soft and has an elastic consistency, about 5 minutes. Add sprinkles of flour to control the stickiness. If using a mixer or a food processor, the dough will form a soft ball around the revolving dough hook and clean the sides of the bowl. Add flour, if necessary, to firm up the dough.

Drop the dough into a buttered bowl, cover with plastic wrap and place in the refrigerator to rest for at least 1 hour and up to 18 hours (the longer the better.)

Arrange the rack in the middle of the oven and preheat to 425 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

With a heavy rolling pin, roll the dough into a rectangle about 18 by 6 inches and no thicker than 1/8-inch. Fold the dough from the short ends, brushing off the excess flour, to make 3 layers for extra flaky crackers. Roll again using the rolling pin.

Prick the dough with the tines of a fork to help cook evenly. Evenly cut the dough along the edge of a ruler or yardstick with a pizza or cookie cutter into desired shapes.

Place the crackers close together on the prepared baking sheet. Sprinkle lightly with salt from 12-inches above the crackers to distribute evenly.

Bake until lightly browned and crisp, 15 to 20 minutes, depending on the thickness of the crackers. Check the crackers several times during the baking period to make certain those on the outer edge of the baking sheet are not getting too brown. If so, switch the ones on the outside with the ones in the middle.

Remove from the oven and brush the crackers with melted butter. Let cool on a metal rack.

Variations:
Sesame-Onion Crackers: Add to the dough, with the dry ingredients, 4 teaspoons each sesame seeds and grated onion.

Herb Crackers: Add to the dough, with the dry ingredients, 4 teaspoons each chopped fresh parsley and chives and 1/2 teaspoon dried dill weed.

Poppy Seed Crackers: Add to the dough, with the dry ingredients, 2 teaspoons poppy seeds.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

redwood90 said:


> Is there anyway to store beyond 6 months or is there a reasonable receipt that is close?


just a thought but something like producing thin crispy wafer crackers on demand without a lot of time/money/effort involved may be cost prohibitive.

you might be able to get "close enough" with a bread machine and a rolling pin! I think if this works, you'll be spending a LOT OF TIME on it. like hours and hours and lots of energy to keep the oven at the right temp.

it's always worth doing to try it (when we're in the perfect world, not when SHTF and experimenting could consume vital resources), and I wish you great luck because making good crackers is pretty freaking cool, but I sort of also suspect it's going to be cost negative on fuel, materials and time invested to make it happen.

let us know if you try any of the internet recipes. could be pretty cool!


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://www.recipetips.com/recipe-cards/t--1973/homemade-crackers.asp


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We started dry canning crackers a few years ago and have had great success with saltines. Only tighten the ring as much as you would with wet canning. I set the jars directly on the oven rack.



> *Dry Pack Canning Crackers (from North Carolina Prepper)*
> 
> Put crackers in a clean dry canning jar.
> Put on lid and ring (make sure to wipe rim before putting on lid).
> ...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

redwood90 said:


> Is there anyway to store beyond 6 months or is there a reasonable receipt that is close?


Any product made with Flour and Oil, such as Crackers, Bread, Cereal etc. has a short storage life since it will go rancid, or stale. I wonder if Crackers could be stacked in a Quart Jar, sealed with lid and ring and placed in a hot Oven to seal, for longer term storage. The experiment might be worth a try, any thoughts by our more experienced members?


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I've had very good luck storing Oyster Crackers... I just snip the bag, put it in a sealing bag and vacuum pack... They don't break up for me but my crackers are small... I have put in jars before but the bag takes up so much less room... I haven't had very good luck storing the square ones plus they take up so much more room... Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We used the jelly jars for oyster crackers.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Back in my younger days we learn to make Cassava bread, cassava flat bread was an important part of indigenous people’s traditional diet, Cassava, also known as manioc or yuca in the Americas, is widely used all over the world as a staple food. Now days is possible to fine cassava flour but the traditional way of grinning the root into a paste and rolling it thing like a tortilla and baking in a hot plate is much better, this bread will last for a long time in a tight lidded container. I make flat crackers here at home from a simple flour tortilla recipe roll real thin and baked in the oven; no milk just flour, lard, warm water and salt ,the trick is to rolled it real thin and poke it with a fork to avoid air bubbles. Like in the bible days, no yeast needed. You will find many recipes out there for crackers and I have tried many but is not really worth it, I like my bread fresh and with a few hours in the kitchen and some flour I can easily baked crackers for a week, about the only cracker that will last a long time is the Hardtack of the 1800 days, made with no lard just flour water and salt. Make your life simpler if you are thinking of survival food is easier to stored the main basic ingredients like flour, sugar, salt and the others and learn how to cook with them ,life is too damn complicated to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Any product made with Flour and Oil, such as Crackers, Bread, Cereal etc. has a short storage life since it will go rancid, or stale.


Oils and fat are the big limitations for long term storage.

Have you considered hardtack or pilot bread?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Marcus said:


> Oils and fat are the big limitations for long term storage.
> 
> Have you considered hardtack or pilot bread?


I have never tried Hard Tack or Pilot Bread, but I also limit my Bread intake since I am Diabetic, most of the Bread I do eat is home made and stone ground whole Grain with little to no white Flour.


----------

